# 2013 Jetta TDI Fender Audio System OEM Upgrade



## will2helm (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a 2013 Jetta TDI Fender Audio System

Additions: 2013
JL Audio Stealthbox®
Custom-fit fiberglass enclosure with 10" W1v2 subwoofer 
JL Audio JX500/1D
Mono subwoofer amplifier — 500 watts RMS x 1 at 2 ohms with a remote volume control

2014 - Looking to upgrade the factory door speakers and tweeters with the following:
CL441dsp: CleanSweep®
CL-SSI: CleanSweep® Signal Summing Interface
Alpine SPR-60C (2Pairs)
JL Audio JX360/4 360W 4-Channel Class A/B JX Series Full-Range Car Amplifier

My question to fellow members. Should I run the Stealthbox through the summing interface (CL-SSI) since it has an additional output channel for the sub? Will it make a big difference in sound spectrum to the sub? I installed the Stealth Box in 2013 and it makes a huge difference already, the low end is really impressive and it balances the soundscape to be better balanced system. Currently, I have adjusted the factory - bass to negative levels and placed the treble and mids at to maximum levels to compensate for the lack of factory handling capabilities of the factory speakers. 

Has anyone else had any experiencing with this type of install. I will use my trusted installation guy, since I dont want this to turn into a week long event?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Which factory head unit do you have? I'm assuming the 310... If so, it has a terrible signal and that is your biggest issue (it's designed to specifically work with what you have). You'll find it sounds best between the volume of 13-18. That being said, you are in a situation where it's an all or nothing install. The equipment you've selected is nice and will sound better, but it's not a direction 90% of people on this site would go. Before you commit to a full blown install or the equipment you are looking at, take a week or two and read all you can here and ask a ton of questions. We can save you$$$ and get you a more satisfying install. Take a peek at my 2013 Jetta Sportwagen.

2013 Jetta Sportwagen


----------



## will2helm (Dec 1, 2014)

The head unit is factory. I am using all the above components to maintain functionality of the factory controls. I do not have a wagon, rather a TDI sedan. Fender head unit - Panasonic manufacturer. 

Any other advice?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You're not really in an all or nothing situation. Yes, the OEM unit isn't great but you can just code it for an non-amplified system and use the HU power instead of the Fender amp. Or, since it's already a balanced low-level signal, just add RCAs at the HU and feed whatever amps/processor you want. You don't need a Cleansweep or Summing module. 

Look for my Golf TDI build log for how to add RCAs without cutting any wires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> You're not really in an all or nothing situation. Yes, the OEM unit isn't great but you can just code it for an non-amplified system and use the HU power instead of the Fender amp. Or, since it's already a balanced low-level signal, just add RCAs at the HU and feed whatever amps/processor you want. You don't need a Cleansweep or Summing module.
> 
> Look for my Golf TDI build log for how to add RCAs without cutting any wires.
> 
> ...


Can you provide a better link to your build log (the link provided goes to CT sounds)? Nevermind... here it is. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ery/140143-2013-vw-golf-tdi-4-door-build.html

Can you educate me/us on how to code it for a non amplified system, I haven't heard of doing this (unless you have to use VAGCOM to accomplish)? 
I do not think this is possible for my deck (non fender system, but I have factory NAV, which is the same unit my friend has on his 13 jetta sedan w/fender) and when I O-scoped the signal found it to be nothing short of terrible with the exception of my previously stated ranges. 

With any system that is supplying a "modified signal" that is specific to the factory speakers/amp, you cant just swap speakers without some sort of processing and expect good results... you need something to produce a flatter more balanced signal in order to establish a baseline to build off. Poor signal in will result in poor sound.

That's why I said this is an all or nothing deal. If you can reprogram the deck for a non-amplified system, then you are right... you don't have to go "all or nothing".


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm in to see where this leads. Mostly because my wife is really interested in a 6th gen Jetta GLI and it will likely come with the Fender system. It is even less likely to remain stock.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TheDavel said:


> Can you provide a better link to your build log (the link provided goes to CT sounds)? Nevermind... here it is. http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...ery/140143-2013-vw-golf-tdi-4-door-build.html
> 
> Can you educate me/us on how to code it for a non amplified system, I haven't heard of doing this (unless you have to use VAGCOM to accomplish)?
> I do not think this is possible for my deck (non fender system, but I have factory NAV, which is the same unit my friend has on his 13 jetta sedan w/fender) and when I O-scoped the signal found it to be nothing short of terrible with the exception of my previously stated ranges.
> ...


The best way to change the coding is with a VCDS but you may be able to do it with an Android app called Carista and a BT OBD dongle. I own a VCDS (also called a VAG-COM, the old name) and it's what I've always used so it's my preference. VWVortex has a list of people with a VCDS that can help you out. 

ALL VW radios can be coded for a "sound system" or not. my MkVI had an RCD-510 and no amp and even that could be coded. I've coded more VW HUs than I can remember. Trust me, it can be coded. 

Where did you grab the signal for the scope? Anything after the amp will be HEAVILY EQ'd. It is possible to have an amplified system that's not a Fender system. VW has a very wide range of setups. If you can get access to a VCDS I'd try different coding options and see how that affects your readings.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I grabbed signal at the head unit after o-scoping everything at the door, since I jumped into my project under the impression it was actively amplified according to direct techs and then seeing the obvious crossover in the door. Direct techs is pretty useless for a 13' JSW. It has nothing in common with the 13' sedan wiring. It is a cross between the EOS and Golf oddly... Found this out while doing the Compustar/drone on mine.

I'll get the VCDS or link up with someone that has it to see if I can alter my signal. I'm in no way a VW expert or enthusiast. I'm still learning the particulars about these cars and find the VW forums to be boring at best.

Hope your advice helps/works and thanks!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

TheDavel said:


> I grabbed signal at the head unit after o-scoping everything at the door, since I jumped into my project under the impression it was actively amplified according to direct techs and then seeing the obvious crossover in the door. Direct techs is pretty useless for a 13' JSW. It has nothing in common with the 13' sedan wiring. It is a cross between the EOS and Golf oddly... Found this out while doing the Compustar/drone on mine.
> 
> I'll get the VCDS or link up with someone that has it to see if I can alter my signal. I'm in no way a VW expert or enthusiast. I'm still learning the particulars about these cars and find the VW forums to be boring at best.
> 
> Hope your advice helps/works and thanks!


Yeah, the MkVI JSW is weird. MkVI front end, MkV doors, mix of wiring...odd duck indeed. The crossovers are there regardless. Instead of going active, VW just added more power and eq instead of ANY TA. The different curves you can see in VCDS when you're coding are platform specific. 

If you need any VCDS help let me know. The software is free and easy, but the cable is a couple hundred bucks. Ross-Tech: Home You only need the USB version. Ross-tech also has a great section for coding and so does VWVortex. Vortex can be BEYOND childish but there is so much good info there you just kind of have to deal with it.


----------



## will2helm (Dec 1, 2014)

rton20s said:


> I'm in to see where this leads. Mostly because my wife is really interested in a 6th gen Jetta GLI and it will likely come with the Fender system. It is even less likely to remain stock.


The install goes in on Thursday and will post back to the group the final results. I have been on the phone and talked to every intallation shop in the Chicago Land area about what I am trying to achieve - so I feel pretty confident I am heading in the right direction. 

More to come

Glen


----------

